# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Camarões >  Stenopus hispidus

## Gil Miguel

_Stenopus hispidus_

----------


## Vasco Santos



----------


## Bruno Morais

Estes belos camarões vivem em par. Demoram a juntar-se mas depois de se unirem vivem o resto da vida junta. Tem cerca de 7 a 10 cm sendo os machos mais pequenos e esquios que as femeas. A maneira mais facil de os distinguir é que os ovarios da femea são verdes e conseguem-se ver bem.

----------

